# Rumor: Brock Lesnar flying in Badr Hari to prepare for Ubereem



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

IMO losing some muscle will also benefit his striking.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It isn't going to matter if he doesn't start doing proper sparring.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

No, but having a proper boxing coach is a big improvement. I think his illness really set him back a long ways, by now if Brock was never sick, he would have plenty of time to train boxing.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> It isn't going to matter if he doesn't start doing proper sparring.


Agreed. 

Also...i can see Hari knocking out Lesnar in sparring several times, until Lesnar has enough and hires someone who isn't willing to hit him.

Hari is crazy and he won't take s*it


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Would be very beneficial for Brock if he had Hari as a permanent striking coach for his upcoming training camp. Having said that, training with Hari for a few months doesnt mean you can strike like Hari, so Overeem would still have a huge striking advantage over Lesnar regardless. The gameplan should still be to take down Overeem, but being able to defend yourself on the feet is also important.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

brock will win if he starts juicing now


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, it certainly isn't a _bad_ idea. Brock needs to keep training with people who are better than him at certain things. I know that's tough when you're as big as he is, but he certainly has the money to get the right guys in place.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Overeem's coming for you Brock!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

limba said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also...i can see Hari knocking out Lesnar in sparring several times, until Lesnar has enough and hires someone who isn't willing to hit him.
> 
> Hari is crazy and he won't take s*it


^

10 bucks says Hari goes beastmode on someone and gets fired.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmm a guy who can't handle/doesn't like being hit in camp is going to bring in one of the last dudes on the ******* planet i'd want to have hit me into his camp?

I bet it is just a rumor.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Pat Barry probably recommended it. Also it is a psychological maneuver.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ha, you have to be kidding. This is just to awesome to be true. 

Alistair and Badr *hate* each other. If this is true then I think this fight just turned personal for Overeem.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hari wouldn't have the patience to deal with someone who is so far behind in striking like Brock.

Not to mention having to live with a bunch of ********. he'd probably get called a terrorist and then he would start terrorizing their lifeless body.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha, i love this. Badr oozes raw talent and his technique is amazing too.

Brock can get used to getting hit, I just don't see Badr being the sort of dude to go soft on him. But if they can get along then there's few better to have a sparring partner.

I read lately that Rashad has been training with Tyrone Spong, can't wait to see what that does for his game, also Tyrone Spong was considering a switch to MMA??


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Everyone needs to quit thinking that Overeem is some great striker. Lesnar bringing in somebody like Hari to help him prepare for Overeem is just like Velasquez sparring with Cormier to prepare for Brock. Brock is not technique wise as good a wrestler but relize on size and strength. Same for Overeem, Hari is a far better striker he just isn't as big and strong.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Everyone needs to quit thinking that Overeem is some great striker. Lesnar bringing in somebody like Hari to help him prepare for Overeem is just like Velasquez sparring with Cormier to prepare for Brock. Brock is not technique wise as good a wrestler but relize on size and strength. Same for Overeem, Hari is a far better striker he just isn't as big and strong.


This is very true.

But Overeem still manages to be just as effective as Badr on the feet because of his size and strength advantages. He's like Carwin with technique, uber knee sends anyone falling to oblivion. 

So yeah maybe Brock should have chosen someone like Semmy to fly in as he'd do a better job emulating Overeem's style of fighting than Badr.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> This is very true.
> 
> But Overeem still manages to be just as effective as Badr on the feet because of his size and strength advantages. He's like Carwin with technique, uber knee sends anyone falling to oblivion.
> 
> So yeah maybe Brock should have chosen someone like Semmy to fly in as he'd do a better job emulating Overeem's style of fighting than Badr.



But isn't Semmy a teammate of THE REEM?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Chileandude said:


> But isn't Semmy a teammate of THE REEM?


Ah yes he is, didn't even think about GG


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

People need to realize reem in the HW division is an elite striker. He aint no shogun or anything, but the HW is weak with striker that have range. Reem is one of few that has kicks and knees to go with his hands.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> People need to realize reem in the HW division is an elite striker. He aint no shogun or anything, but the HW is weak with striker that have range. Reem is one of few that has kicks and knees to go with his hands.


He is an effective striker in K1 level although not as technically sound as the others, he's probably the best HW striker (although JDS has better hands) in MMA, but still skillwise people like Badr and Spong bend over and turd all over him.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Elite strikers in the HW division are not divided by a great level of skill.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Elite strikers in the HW division are not divided by a great level of skill.


What does that mean??

If you give Badr Hari Overeem's size and strength, Badr kills Overeem 10/10.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> What does that mean??
> 
> If you give Badr Hari Overeem's size and strength, Badr kills Overeem 10/10.


yep thats all overeem has going for him, lots of strength a decent plum clinch, a decent guillotine and some power, and you forgot that badr has tko'd overeem too


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UFC is not K1 though, if anyone thinks there's a better striker than Overeem in the UFC please state so now.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

gazh said:


> UFC is not K1 though, if anyone thinks there's a better striker than Overeem in the UFC please state so now.


Aldo, Anderson, Lyoto and Shogun.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gazh said:


> UFC is not K1 though, if anyone thinks there's a better striker than Overeem in the UFC please state so now.


JDS i guaran-damn-tee you would knock his head off, his k1 record is 7-3 i believe too so lets not get ahead of ourselves, if you actually watch his fights you would know that he lacks great technique and weapons notably in the big fights, he was going bad against gohkan saki who had one arm and lost to arm injury because of it, tyrone spong is at least 40 pounds smaller and tyrone put a damn good fight on with him and hes much shorter and lost by decision, well and badr ko'd him


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Aldo, Anderson, Lyoto and Shogun.


Pedant.

Ofcourse i was referring to the Heavyweight division.

JDS has good boxing, but he doesn't have any accolades to prove he is on Overeems level plus he has hardly been a KO artist recently.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

gazh said:


> Pedant.
> 
> Ofcourse i was referring to the Heavyweight division.
> 
> JDS has good boxing, but he doesn't have any accolades to prove he is on Overeems level plus he has hardly been a KO artist recently.


Oh cause the UFC HW division is so rich in strikers, i'd actually be confident to say that in pure kickboxing skills Pat Barry is ahead of Overeem. 

And you know that guy Werdum, the one who Overeem couldn't KO in three rounds of standing, JDS put him to sleep in like 2 minutes. 

Overeem is Carwin with a wider arsenal and a bit tighter.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Oh cause the UFC HW division is so rich in strikers, i'd actually be confident to say that in pure kickboxing skills Pat Barry is ahead of Overeem.
> 
> And you know that guy Werdum, the one who Overeem couldn't KO in three rounds of standing, JDS put him to sleep in like 2 minutes.
> 
> Overeem is Carwin with a wider arsenal and a bit tighter.


I think we're having crossed lines, i do not think Overeem is superman standing up.. but i think if compared to the UFC's HW division (it would be odd to compare him to MW or LHW) he is by far the best striker in it, and i'd be confident he'll prove this with time - this doesnt mean i think he'll go on a KO spree but i think when/if he fights JDS and Cain he'll show that he's a superior striker.

Also it wouldn't be fair to blame Overeem for the Werdum farce as Verdum did pretty much everything he could to prevent a standup fight - i'd call that fight anything but "three rounds of standing".


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd love to see the look on Hari's face when they've brought him in and Brock says "btw I don't do full contact sparring but you can show me some techniques and then we'll practice them on the mitts".


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

gazh said:


> I think we're having crossed lines, i do not think Overeem is superman standing up.. but i think if compared to the UFC's HW division (it would be odd to compare him to MW or LHW) he is by far the best striker in it, and i'd be confident he'll prove this with time - this doesnt mean i think he'll go on a KO spree but i think when/if he fights JDS and Cain he'll show that he's a superior striker.
> 
> Also it wouldn't be fair to blame Overeem for the Werdum farce as Verdum did pretty much everything he could to prevent a standup fight - i'd call that fight anything but "three rounds of standing".


Yeah he is definitely in the top 2 in terms of effectiveness, I think JDS' hands are better than Overeem's. I also think that Cain will have the GSP effect for the rest of his career in the sense that opponents are wary of the TD so they can't concentrate properly on strikes. 



About the Werdum fight, just to play the devil's advocate:

these are the standup stats
Overeem - 17 strikes landed
Werdum - 34 strikes landed


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Oh cause the UFC HW division is so rich in strikers, i'd actually be confident to say that in pure kickboxing skills Pat Barry is ahead of Overeem.
> 
> And you know that guy Werdum, the one who Overeem couldn't KO in three rounds of standing, JDS put him to sleep in like 2 minutes.
> 
> Overeem is Carwin with a wider arsenal and a bit tighter.


lol at Carwin being compared to Overeem. Your posts reek of Overeem hate. Either that, or you genuinely don't know any thing about striking. Overeem is lightyears, LIGHTYEARS ahead of Shane Carwin in any kind of striking department.

And huge LOL at Pat Barry being a better kick-boxer than Overeem, seriously. Pat Barry is a ******* K-1 reject and a shitty MMA fighter.

JDS vs Werdum today would end up looking VERY different to the JDS/Werdum fight from 2008, I promise you that.

Those striking stats from the Werdum fight mean nothing. Overeem was quite clearly PICKING his shots and landing the much harder, damaging shots. Werdum wasn't picking them, he was just throwing almost slaps to distract Overeem and set up the TD.

And LOL at Shogun being a better striker than Overeem.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> lol at Carwin being compared to Overeem. Your posts reek of Overeem hate. Either that, or you genuinely don't know any thing about striking. Overeem is lightyears, LIGHTYEARS ahead of Shane Carwin in any kind of striking department.
> 
> And huge LOL at Pat Barry being a better kick-boxer than Overeem, seriously. Pat Barry is a ******* K-1 reject and a shitty MMA fighter.
> 
> ...


Usually agree with you, but really have a look at his youtube fights with K-1 you can see the glaring holes in his striking, i think he ius a better plum clinch and tight strikes fighter than anyone but not as a boxer and a kicker, i think cain and jds are better tbh even though it sounds crazy, and lol carwin is disgusting hes not a good striker all he has is money hands against people with bad defense strikes


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Shane Carwin vs Alistair Overeem:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> lol at Carwin being compared to Overeem. Your posts reek of Overeem hate. Either that, or you genuinely don't know any thing about striking. Overeem is lightyears, LIGHTYEARS ahead of Shane Carwin in any kind of striking department.
> 
> And huge LOL at Pat Barry being a better kick-boxer than Overeem, seriously. Pat Barry is a ******* K-1 reject and a shitty MMA fighter.
> 
> ...


I actually like Overeem quite a lot.

If Pat Barry had Overeem's physique he'd have been just as good in K1, how would 205 Overeem go in k1?? 

His nickname, the Demolition Man, that's a good description of him, it's not like his nickname is the tactical assassin or anything

The Carwin reference was basically just saying that Overeem, like Carwin doesn't need to use amazing technique because of his giant advantage in punching and knee power


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> I actually like Overeem quite a lot.
> 
> If Pat Barry had Overeem's physique he'd have been just as good in K1, how would 205 Overeem go in k1??
> 
> ...



What is this "If fighter X had fighter Y's physique" nonsense talk. Hypothetical theories have no place in this discussion. "If Cain Velasquez had Brock Lesnar's physique can you imagine the monster Cain would be". Forget wild theories and look at reality.

205 Overeem had some slick striking. He was sloppier back then (which mainly resulted from him gassing out), but he was still a hell of a striker at 205. He out struck and was beating Shogun Rua up on the feet.

Overeem has completely changed his style now that he's a huge HW. At 205 he was a high volume striker, always pressing forwards throwing punches, kicks and knees. He's now a very patient counter puncher, who looks for that little opening to take advantage of and attack with very explosive bursts.

To say that Overeem is all size and strength without technique is just pure ignorance. Punching power doesn't necessarily relate to some one's physique (Brock for example). He had good technique at 205 and he has good technique now as a Hulk HW, he's just completely changed his style.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't understand using Overeems immense physique against him, surely it's a positive quality not a detraction?

:confused02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

There's a prime example of some good technique and countering. Against only one of the worlds best Kickboxer's.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Y'all just keep telling yourselves that the GREAT OVEREEM wasn't able to show his superhuman striking skills because that mean ol' Werdum wouldn't get off his butt.



















In the post fight for this one Brock will be saying something like... "I wanted to stand and strike with him but he just couldn't stay off of his ass long enough":laugh:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I am not saying that Overeem's size and strength are a bad thing, i'm just saying that his size and strength is what makes him as effective as he is, it's not out of this world technical striking like Anderson and Jose or Tyrone Spong, Gokhan Sakhi, Karaev, Badr and many others. 

Throughout me arguing this point so heavily it's made me look like i dislike Overeem, i assure everyone that's not the case, he's probably my 6th favourite HW behind Cain, Cormier, Big Nog, Roy Nelson and JDS.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> I am not saying that Overeem's size and strength are a bad thing, i'm just saying that *his size and strength is what makes him as effective as he is*, it's not out of this world technical striking like Anderson and Jose or Tyrone Spong, Gokhan Sakhi, Karaev, Badr and many others.
> 
> Throughout me arguing this point so heavily it's made me look like i dislike Overeem, i assure everyone that's not the case, he's probably my 6th favourite HW behind Cain, Cormier, Big Nog, Roy Nelson and JDS.


Size and strength have nothing to do with it.



















Notice his flawless technique when facing someone his own size.










see how he reaches out with his right hand to catch chucks right? that there's some technique


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

If this is true, it will help Lesnar, as Badr Hari has beaten Overeem before I believe.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> If this is true, it will help Lesnar, as Badr Hari has beaten Overeem before I believe.


It will help Lesnar in the sense that Lesnar will get used to being punched in the face, but there's no way that Brock is going to overcome the striking deficit with just a couple of months with Badr. If Brock had trained with Badr from the beginning of his MMA career then that'd be an interesting thing but the truth is he's in his mid 30s and has just struggled with a life threatening illness, his striking also has appeared to not have developed at all aside from a flying knee during his MMA career so i don't think he's going to be a high level striker in this lifetime. He should be focusing on striking defense with Badr.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Yeah he is definitely in the top 2 in terms of effectiveness, I think JDS' hands are better than Overeem's. I also think that Cain will have the GSP effect for the rest of his career in the sense that opponents are wary of the TD so they can't concentrate properly on strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention Overeem also has 17 knockdowns.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

For the folks that have posted the gif of Reem/Badr 1, did you happen to catch there second fight? Overeem's striking is so overrated its not even funny. I have said this before, but I might as well drive the point home again. He had the worlds easiest road to the K1 title. Yeah, its an accomplishment, but not nearly as difficult with Semmy on the other side of the bracket and no Remy or Badr participating. He had to fight a bloated spong, a one armed Saki (who dropped him with by the way, watch it again, the ref didnt call it a knockdown but it sure as hell looked like it to me) and an old as hell Aerts who just put on the fight of his career against arguably the best K1 fighter in history. Overeem also has a shit chin. Brock probably wont land cleanly on him, but dont be shocked if the Reem goes to sleep if he does. We are talking about a guy that got put on his ass in the 3rd round by captain pillow fists himself, Remy Bonjasky. The Reems striking isnt anything amazing. He got lucky as hell that Badr had zero respect for him in there first fight. Badr raped him in there second.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> For the folks that have posted the gif of Reem/Badr 1, did you happen to catch there second fight? Overeem's striking is so overrated its not even funny. I have said this before, but I might as well drive the point home again. He had the worlds easiest road to the K1 title. Yeah, its an accomplishment, but not nearly as difficult with Semmy on the other side of the bracket and no Remy or Badr participating. He had to fight a bloated spong, a one armed Saki (who dropped him with by the way, watch it again, the ref didnt call it a knockdown but it sure as hell looked like it to me) and an old as hell Aerts who just put on the fight of his career against arguably the best K1 fighter in history. Overeem also has a shit chin. Brock probably wont land cleanly on him, but dont be shocked if the Reem goes to sleep if he does. We are talking about a guy that got put on his ass in the 3rd round by captain pillow fists himself, Remy Bonjasky. The Reems striking isnt anything amazing. He got lucky as hell that Badr had zero respect for him in there first fight. Badr raped him in there second.


While I agree with what your saying here. I also agree that Saki's kick should have been knockdown. Alistair didn't fall because he rocked him though, it was just the angle and quickness made him lose his balance. I saw two post mentioning a one armed Saki, but it should be noted he had both arms until Alistair broke it. It's not like he fought that way from the beginning.

Would have liked to seen Alistair fight Semmy probably would have been a better final.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Term said:


> While I agree with what your saying here. I also agree that Saki's kick should have been knockdown. Alistair didn't fall because he rocked him though, it was just the angle and quickness made him lose his balance. I saw two post mentioning a one armed Saki, but it should be noted he had both arms until Alistair broke it. It's not like he fought that way from the beginning.
> 
> Would have liked to seen Alistair fight Semmy probably would have been a better final.


I think Saki's arm was pretty jacked up from his previous fight with Ghita. That was one of the better fights in the past few years and it went into an extra round if I remember correctly. Seems like the ground work was already layed, I dont think it would have mattered who was kicking his arm at that point. It was probably already broken.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Oh cause the UFC HW division is so rich in strikers, i'd actually be confident to say that in pure kickboxing skills Pat Barry is ahead of Overeem.
> 
> *And you know that guy Werdum, the one who Overeem couldn't KO in three rounds of standing, JDS put him to sleep in like 2 minutes. *
> 
> Overeem is Carwin with a wider arsenal and a bit tighter.


Can't quite understand this logic. So because of that JDS is a better striker?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> I think Saki's arm was pretty jacked up from his previous fight with Ghita. That was one of the better fights in the past few years and it went into an extra round if I remember correctly. Seems like the ground work was already layed, I dont think it would have mattered who was kicking his arm at that point. It was probably already broken.


Saki's arm was already well and truly jacked going into the fight, he didn't throw a single strike with his right hand the entire fight. Rauno, i'm gonna watch the JDS Werdum fight again in the morning and get back to you. Keep in mind i never said JDS was a better striker than Overeem, i do think JDS has better hands than Overeem though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well JDS could give a lot of trouble to Overeem. Overeem tends to struggle against quick, constantly moving and striking fighters. If JDS would play Reems game and stood in front of him the whole time he would get picked apart.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

You guys are right I just went back and watched it again, it had been awhile. He did not throw a single punch with his right. So it was a one armed Saki. I stand corrected.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol i doubt Brock even knows who Badri hari is.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> No, but having a proper boxing coach is a big improvement.


&


Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Would be very beneficial for Brock if he had Hari as a permanent striking coach for his upcoming training camp.


Being a good fighter doesn't make you necessarily a good coach. If I were Lesnar, I'd rather get Hari's coach as striking coach an Hari as sparring partner.



MRBRESK said:


> Brock can get used to getting hit,


I doubt that he will improve much in his reaction to getting hit. So far I've seen quite some people starting in the striking arts and my experience is that people only change to some extend even after a couple of years of training. You can usually see an improvement during the first months, and if it doesn't happen there it won't come later. I think the reaction to getting hit is either something in your genes or predetermined in early childhood.



MRBRESK said:


> His nickname, the Demolition Man, that's a good description of him, it's not like his nickname is the tactical assassin or anything
> 
> The Carwin reference was basically just saying that Overeem, like Carwin doesn't need to use amazing technique because of his giant advantage in punching and knee power


Have you actually watched the video McKeever posted¿ Watch it again and pay attention to how many strikes of Overeem _misses_. Besides having power in his strikes Carwin is nowhere near in his striking compared to Overeem. Carwin gassed himself out, punching mostly only on Lesnar's forearms, while Overeem picks his shots and usually doesn't only go for the head, but also for his opponent's body.



Rauno said:


> Well JDS could give a lot of trouble to Overeem. Overeem tends to struggle against quick, constantly moving and striking fighters. If JDS would play Reems game and stood in front of him the whole time he would get picked apart.


I'd like to see a dos Santos vs Overeem match. I give dos Santos a good advantage in his boxing , in particular speedwise (even though he didn't look that impressive against the walking heavy bag Nelson), but Overeem uses his kicks and his knees more effectively. I'd lean towards dos Santos though if he sticks to his gameplan and uses good in and out boxing.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> What does that mean??
> 
> If you give Badr Hari Overeem's size and strength, Badr kills Overeem 10/10.


It means exactly what I said under the gifs. I don't think any of the HW strikers we consider elite are very far in skill from each other. Badr has more experience than Overeem but I don't think he is a far superior striker.

I think Badr probably hits pretty damn hard himself; I doubt there is a huge difference in their striking power. 

That being said I think if Badr was as big as Overeem muscle wise he would be a lot less effective. His style and speed would surely be compromised.



UFC_OWNS said:


> yep thats all overeem has going for him, lots of strength a decent plum clinch, a decent guillotine and some power, and you forgot that badr has tko'd overeem too


If Overeem was so unskilled that all he has is some power and a clinch then why isn't he getting tkod easily by all the other "elite" strikers? We should be seeing Bob Sapp vs Cro Cop esque stuff if all Overeem really has is power.

I think the dude has developed his striking game a lot and is definitely up there skill wise, too, not just power.

And I know Badr beat him there are even gifs earlier in this thread


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hari is a wild brawler, Overeem has more technique.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Forgive me here guys, I've been on vacation. Is this fight actually official?


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Well if this is true maybe Brock won't be doing this the next time he gets hit. 











Edit: Thanks Sideways!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alessia said:


> Well if this is true maybe Brock won't be doing this the next time he gets hit.
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/91ae7
> 
> Grr, how do you put gifs in your post?!


Right click the GIF. Go to "Copy Image Location". Switch back to this forum. Click "Insert Image" then press CTRL+V or Paste, in the box. And you are done.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Right click the GIF. Go to "Copy Image Location". Switch back to this forum. Click "Insert Image" then press CTRL+V or Paste, in the box. And you are done.


Thanks. I wasn't sure if it was working. Copied the wrong link into the insert image box.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Hari is a wild brawler, Overeem has more technique.


What the ****? Do you even watch K-1?

Hari brawls, sure. But his technique when he does it is beautiful. Have you seen those body shots he throws? They're sick.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Badr is taller and has a larger frame and longer limbs than Overeem. Badr picks apart Overeem 9 times out of 10 if he fights smart his skill is at a much higher level. It isn't about any kind of power disadvantage guys who are a lot smaller than Overeem have dropped Hari because he doesn't keep his emotions in check.


----------

